# Free mods?



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

anyone know of any free or cheap ways to get my car running a bit quicker?

cheers!

jason


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

shell v-power :car:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Upgraded tyres, better brakes, improved suspension.

That'll make the car quicker!

A lot also depends on the car and the tuneability.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jason2800 said:


> anyone know of any free or cheap ways to get my car running a bit quicker?
> 
> cheers!
> 
> jason


Remove unnescessary seating and check your tyre pressures. Totally free:thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

lol

im definately going to get some new breaks when the time comes, tires too, 

cheers for everything so far!

it's a toledo 20v btw


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Strip out and carpet over the rear :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

find a hill.........drive down it :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Service it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cold & fresh dry winter mornings. God's own tuning medicine...


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Service it.


couldn't agree more get yourself new set of plugs and leads if it has them get some carb/injector cleaner and a new air filter it run quicker for a couple of months


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nitrous!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Full service.. shot of redex :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Turn A/C OFF!, don't carry passengers, clear crap out of book and have very good paintwork!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Steal a bit of guttering and contect your AC pump to your intake


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Bailes said:


> Steal a bit of guttering and contect your AC pump to your intake


ive actually thought about this :doublesho

would the cold air gain be more than the power loss of running the ac?


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Remove the spare wheel and get yourself a can of Holtz Tyre Weld. A bit of weight saving there.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

re map


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

More free thing you can do is cut down the weight as much as you possibly can. Take out anything that's not necessary.

Any weight you take out of the car effectively increases you BHP per tonne and that's the main thing you want.



mwbpsx said:


> ive actually thought about this :doublesho
> 
> would the cold air gain be more than the power loss of running the ac?


Interesting idea although wouldn't having an intercooler on an n/a car give a similar cooling effect? Apart from the extra restriction of dragging the air through the intercooler itself. lol


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

stevobeavo said:


> re map


Please tell me where you can get a re-map for free?


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Interesting idea although wouldn't having an intercooler on an n/a car give a similar cooling effect? Apart from the extra restriction of dragging the air through the intercooler itself. lol


Turbo'd cars recycle the exhaust gasses. then run it through charge pipes down to the intercooler. this cools it and then it gets sucked back through the intake at huge pressures. its more density than cooling tbh. unless you have that cycle from exhaust to intake an intercooler would have no effect.

on another note though. some tubing from your intake to bumper/hole where spoltlight was + a high flow panel filter would be good. hit up Seatcupra.net for some more ideas.


----------



## richs2891 (Feb 24, 2006)

Go out for a few lessons with an advanced driving instructor - or if can managed it a police persuit driver - teaches you to look much further ahead and inticipate other actions / recognise other people movements etc.
Cost is all dependant on your blagging skills but will be ultimatly better use & cheaper than tyres, brakes, suspension air filters etc.

Richard


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

rsarjantson said:


> Go out for a few lessons with an advanced driving instructor - or if can managed it a police persuit driver - teaches you to look much further ahead and inticipate other actions / recognise other people movements etc.
> Cost is all dependant on your blagging skills but will be ultimatly better use & cheaper than tyres, brakes, suspension air filters etc.
> 
> Richard


Agreed.

Better tyres, brakes, suspension and air filters are not cheap by any means.

However, learning to drive your existing car (within its safety limits) will give you a lot of smiles.


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

rsarjantson said:


> or if can managed it a police persuit driver - /QUOTE]
> 
> :doublesho
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

perks said:


> rsarjantson said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me for sounding like a 5 year old but that sounds cool as a polar bears paws.
> ...


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Aerodynamics and airflow through engine would come high on my list.
What car is it?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

As previously said;

Clean out all the crap you can.
Driving tuition, I've done advanced for the bike, best thing I EVER did seriously.
Tyre pressures, are they correct, are the tyres in good condition and are they a decent brand, not some cheapo brand nobodys heard of.
Have a root around the intake system, there may be some baffles etc in the intake to cut down the noise, cut them out.
Flexy tubing is your friend, route it from behind the bumper to your airbox.
Make sure your IC is getting a clean flow of air across it.

Lots of little things help in the end.

John


----------

